# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Forumašice iz Ličko-senjske županije

## lasada

Zanima me koliko ima mama iz naše županije pa javite se da se i mi udružimo. Gdje ste Ličanke  :D

----------


## tinky tonky

Draga Ladasa, vjerovatno i sama znaš kakvi su ljudi koji žive u našoj županiji po pitanju bilo kakve aktivacije, pa tako i priključivanja Rodi. Ja sam ti iz Gs i znam masu ljudi koji imaju isti problem kao i ja (neplodnost) i koji se s tim bore puno duže od mene, ali ili samo čitaju po forumu ili su registrirani ali ne žele napisati od kud su.
Znalo se čak dešavati da se sretnemo u klinici i da se one izvleče da su su pratnji rođakinje. Žalosno, ali istinito.
Lijep pozdrav!!!!!!!!!11  :Bye:

----------


## lasada

*Draga tinky tonky;*
Dobro došla na rodin forum. Žao mi je što se i ti boriš sa oplodnjom i potpuno te razumijem te podržavam.  Upoznata sam sa situacijom u našoj županiji pa kada bi se udružili na primjer volontiranjem možda bismo mogli i nešto postići u ovdje. Inače ja sam rodom iz Koprivnice a živim na Plitvicama i upoznala sam puno mama u našoj županiji koje imaju poteškoća sa dojenjem, oplodnjom, i puno ostalih problema i nedoumica a dobivaju malo informacija od svojih pedijatara koji puno puta i nemaju vremena odgovarati na sva pitanja o djeci zbog pretrpanosti poslom. Djece u Lici ima zaista puno. Dobro bi svima došla edukacija ili informacija na primjer putem letaka. Ako si voljna ima link za volontiranje ili se tu javi jer tete rode osoblje foruma čita naše postove i spremni su priskočiti i odgovoriti o svemu što nas zanima.
Pozdrav od nas    :Love:

----------


## tinky tonky

Gledam sad moj prošli post i vidim kako sam te lijepo prekrstila u Ladasu.  :Laughing:  
Ma ja sam ti cijeli život bila spremna na to da ću morati na potpomognutu(i ja sam tako začeta, ogromni nasljedni faktor, a onda se ja i muž pogodimo točno ko krpa i zakrpka- na pretragama je utvrđen veći problem kod njega), pa nisam toliko u bedu zbog toga koliko zbog ove idiotarije od novog zakona.
Već sam se ja aktivirala u -zg. često sam tamo pa sam upoznala masu RODA s kojima sam u akciji.
Našla sam još ličanki na forumu, čak neke poznam i osobno a nikad nismo u osobnom kontaktu došle na priču o rodi. Ako ih želiš kontaktirati pošaljem ti imena na pp.Mislim da su ti bliske tematikom jer isto nisu odavde i imaju djeccu, za razliku od mene rođene Ličanke, u borbi za svoje malo čedo
 :Bye:

----------


## Matilda

Samo naprijed, cure!
Ako treba pomoć, tu sam.
Sljedeći put kad dođem na Plitvice, nosim letke sa sobom.

----------


## tinky tonky

Matilda jel kako moguće da mi pošalješ letke poštom, Plitvice mi nikako nisu usput u mom djelokrugu, od kad imamo autoput i zaboravim da se i tim putem može u Zg.
Ako ima i ako je moguće ja bi i letke o MPO, izgleda da se u ovom gradu svi boje politike pa se ne žele zamjeriti "dragom"  :Laughing:   nam ministru

----------


## lasada

Matilda i ja se bilježim za letke i to o svim temama. Najviše nam treba letaka o dojenju i Autosjedalicama jer dosta mama pita o dojenju a kratko doje a o AS da i ne spominjem puno ljudi voze djecu izvan AS (znači djeca nisu vezana),a u automobilu, ovdje bar gdje ja živim vidjeh to svojim očima. Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## lasada

Neki sam se dan javila Rodi na fejsu tako da znate da vas i tamo pratim / mo mi iz Ličko-Senjske županije  :Smile: 
Kad bi se htjele malo i podružiti, možda i sakupiti ta bi info brzo došla do Gospića i ministra.
Kažem to tako jer ispitujem majke o tome i pitam ih jesu li čule za rode one potvrđuju da jesu ali nebi htjele da se pročuje bilo što jer znaju da ministar baš voli / nevoli Rode.
Ali ja se nedam i zato drage majke javite se ovdje na forum pa ako se i sakupimo ja imam letke o Autosjedalici, dojenju i ostale a tu je i uvijek pomoć naše Matilde iz Karlovačke podružnice pa bismo se mogle naći možda na trgu u Gospiću kad se skupimo, možda i na proljeće.
Do čitanja pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## lasada

Da se javimo da smo tu   :Smile: )

----------

